# What man/woman jobs have you been doing lately



## jowwy (1 Nov 2020)

With all the lockdowns etc, what jobs you been doing around the house, garden, shed that’s been put off for years????

lets see some pictures too if you have any.....


----------



## Sharky (1 Nov 2020)

We've got a leaky gutter over the garage doors. It just overspills the gutter and runs down the drive into the road, so no damage being done, although the water ends up in the drains, rather than back into the water table.

Trouble is that it is only a problem when it rains and when it is raining, it is too wet to work outside.


----------



## furball (1 Nov 2020)

Another gutter one. I noticed that sparrows were having a whale of a time bathing and splashing about in the guttering. I can only reach one bit of the guttering but fortunately that was the point where the downpipe was blocked by leaf debris. After removing a couple of handfuls of smelly mush there was a very satisfying surge of water down the drain. Apologies to the sparrows.


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2020)

The cat's got a cat run extenson...


----------



## Hicky (1 Nov 2020)

Where to start!?
Yesterday replaced the bathroom extractor fan and a light switch backplate in my old house....our current house , jobs today, repotted two trees, tidied my greenhouse and cleaned the front yard of the house. Over summer I’ve potted every Alder sapling I’ve found rooted in the garden, the kids have helped me build a greenhouse gifted by a old neighbour and the youngest built some basic trellis for a Wisteria.


----------



## jowwy (5 Nov 2020)

was lovely out the back yesterday - as well as working i'm also in uni ( yes at 44 ) studying to become a data scientist, online video lectures today - we finished at 2pm, so it was out the back to take down 2 x 1.8mtr fence panels and replace with new posts and cross braces and fit 42 1.8mtr feather edge boards......all done in under 2hrs


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Nov 2020)

Just replaced one of the two (!!) sockets in the living room with a fused spur switch and four double sockets, with all wiring in mini trunking. 
It's to run two LED lamps, the stereo and a smart TV - probably 200W load in total, so easily within the capacity of 2.5mm cable.
I've now got a ton of spare extension leads.
Next job is tidying up the garages, clearing the rubbish and getting things onto racking (which I have yet to order...)
After that, it's getting all my bike tools back into my workshop and fettling bikes ready for N-5.
My bike collection has got quite out of hand - I swear they're breeding in there.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

New security light fitted yesterday to illuminate my important shed, and the two lesser ones. 
Today's job was to fabricate a cowl to direct the light downward and stop it bothering the neighbours.


----------



## jowwy (6 Nov 2020)

Fitted new led floodlight to the back garden.....for nighttime dog peeing sessions


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

Nice tidy garden Jowwry.

Im about 2/3 of the way through a full top to bottom redecoration of Drago Towers II. There's a feature film about a chap that happens to have the same name as me, and yesterday the framed film poster arrived and today will take prode of place in my rear passage.


----------



## Salar (7 Nov 2020)

Not me, but my much better half. Even though I paint and draw etc for a hobby, no way will she let me loose with a paintbrush in the house.

So, I'm feeling guilty, she is out the back painting the garden shed.....I'm not allowed, honest.


----------



## Moodyman (10 Nov 2020)

Sharky said:


> We've got a leaky gutter over the garage doors. It just overspills the gutter and runs down the drive into the road, so no damage being done, although the water ends up in the drains, rather than back into the water table.
> 
> *Trouble is that it is only a problem when it rains and when it is raining, it is too wet to work outside.*



Brilliant. Might use that reasoning with the wife when I've got similar.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> Fitted new led floodlight to the back garden.....for nighttime dog peeing sessions


good thing they don't have a shy bladder like some ppl ... :/


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Nov 2020)

I've had three blackcurrant bushes for 20 years. I've never begrudged what the garden birds took as there were always plenty left for us but this year, the pigeons discovered them. The fat basturts practically wrecked them as well as having more than a fair share, so as soon as the fencing suppliers came out of lockdown I built a fruit cage. The raspberry cane on the left was planted two years ago after an enormous cypress tree which shaded everything had been felled. As soon as I finished the cage the raspberry put on a growth spurt and grew through the top. It's also a bit weird having fresh raspberries in the middle of November.


----------



## snorri (14 Nov 2020)

Sharky said:


> We've got a leaky gutter over the garage doors. It just overspills the gutter and runs down the drive into the road, so no damage being done, although the water ends up in the drains, rather than back into the water table.
> Trouble is that it is only a problem when it rains and when it is raining, it is too wet to work outside.


I sense a lack of urgency and lax supervision by the governing body.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2020)

I fitted a new plug on the end of the chain in the bathtub t'other day as the thin sealing 'o' ring on the original one had perished.


----------



## gbb (16 Dec 2020)

Along with a qualified boiler engineer (family) , replaced a broken insulation panel in my CH boiler.














1/2 hours work, spares are long since obsolete, 25 year old boiler, found a Baxi part online that was bigger, cut down to size. Boiler physically still on good condition so will bear with it until something terminal crops up.


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Dec 2020)

Make sure you buy before 2025. Gas boilers in new builds are banned from that date so there maybe fewer built which could push prices up.

Also there is a new green homes fund available where you get up to 2/3 of the install cost covered as grant. It’s not means tested but instead is incentivising to get you to install green energy. Details here:

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/apply-for-the-green-homes-grant-scheme


----------



## gbb (16 Dec 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Make sure you buy before 2025. Gas boilers in new builds are banned from that date so there maybe fewer built which could push prices up.
> 
> Also there is a new green homes fund available where you get up to 2/3 of the install cost covered as grant. It’s not means tested but instead is incentivising to get you to install green energy. Details here:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/apply-for-the-green-homes-grant-scheme


It's something I'm aware of and have in mind...near future regulations. 
Talking to people, theres a feeling fitting air source pump systems in older houses is fraught with shortcomings, add the fact we like baths, the reheat time could be lengthy...I recognise the need to consider a replacement sooner rather than later.


----------



## newts (16 Dec 2020)

After 18years in the house i've finally got around to smartening up the kitchen, not a full refit as we still intend to move the kitchen into an extension (eventually!). I made some mdf shaker doors & a cupboard adjacent to the boiler. 
The executive committee are still excercising judgement on colour, expect a joblot of colour match pots to be for sale soon, shades will be either just to dark or light.


----------



## Hicky (16 Dec 2020)

Finished decorating the 1st and 2nd floors from the long standing loft conversion 10pm last night so all the carpets can go in today.
Needless to say there’s touching up to be done everywhere due to enthusiastic fitters
Ms is happy so I haven’t vented much. I’ll do it when she’s unaware so it doesn’t spoil the moment. I forgot how much fluff is generated🤪


----------



## gbb (8 Jan 2021)

Been noticing a drop off in hot water flow or pressure in the kitchen, it's getting quite slow now, time for some investigation last night.
50 year old 'open vented ?' system with a hot water tank. It's been on my mind what condition the tank is in, scale deposits etc.
Tap insert removed, nothing to see there.
Aerator removed, ditto.
No check or service valves valves to get clogged up.
Other taps checked, old style simple taps seem fine, bath and sink mixers...not bad but maybe should have a bit better flow, not sure.
Air lock ? Tried the old block the tap spout, turn on the cold and hot for 10 seconds, allowing the cold water to divert up the hot pipework, in doing so, it's supposed to purge any air out.
A little better but soon dropped off again after a few seconds.
Tried for longer , 30 seconds, seemed the same outcome. Enough, time for bed.
This morning...while it's not brilliant, it definately is better,

The system is 50 years old, the boilers 25 years old. This next spring / summer, I think it's time to give it all a spruce up and spend a little money on it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Jan 2021)

Stair case sanded down and varnished again. Now on the lookout for hints and tips on floor sanding. Think that would make a huge difference to the wooden flooring through out. However skirtings next in the hit list for some TLC !


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Jan 2021)

What type of floor is it? Pure wood or laminate or other?


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Jan 2021)

Engineered wood flooring.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Nice tidy garden Jowwry.
> 
> Im about 2/3 of the way through a full top to bottom redecoration of Drago Towers II. There's a feature film about a chap that happens to have the same name as me, and yesterday the framed film poster arrived and today will take prode of place in my rear passage.



This one?


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> What type of floor is it? Pure wood or laminate or other?


Just to add it’s not solid wood but has about a 5mm veneer on it . So pricing up hire charges for a sander and stuff . £300 for a week !


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Jan 2021)

It it was solid wood I was going to say sand it back and then varnish over the top but as it has veneer ontop you can get some special stuff called floorcare dressing which will achieve a similar finish but not damage the veneer.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jan 2021)

Not sure it's a manly job but been sorting stuff to keep, throw or sell (maybe) ready for moving soon.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jan 2021)

Re skimmed the wall after some serious partner pressure !


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jan 2021)

Always been an underrated art form in my opinion. Plastering is a great talent.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2021)

I climbed up a ladder and temporarily unscrewed our nest box from a tree. Inside are the pathetic remains of six or seven blue tit chicks that died last Spring. Anyway, the old nest was removed and the whole box thoroughly drenched with boiling water to kill avian parasites. When it's dried out, I'll hop back up there and reinstall it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> It it was solid wood I was going to say sand it back and then varnish over the top but as it has veneer ontop you can get some special stuff called floorcare dressing which will achieve a similar finish but not damage the veneer.


Amtico seems to be popular one coming up on Google ?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2021)

I uninstalled the Trailgator brackets from daughter's and grandson's bikes, yesterday, as he no longer needs them. 
Daughter can now sell his 'little' bike and the Trailgator.


----------



## snorri (19 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I'll hop back up there and reinstall it.


I say, take care old boy.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Jan 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just to add it’s not solid wood but has about a 5mm veneer on it . So pricing up hire charges for a sander and stuff . £300 for a week !



Well quite happy so far with the results, started in the living room. We decided use danish oil rather than varnish or any other floor dressing. Looks good ! Onto the downstairs hall and then the dining room. Its hard work that's for sure !


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2021)

Finished decorating. That's the entire house done top to bottom since July.

Chez Drago is oddly proportioned. It started out as a 2 bedroom bungalow in 1969, but has been extended, and then partially rearranged internally. As a result part of what was once the original living room is now the dining room. Sadly, it's not very big, and also being on the through route to access the rear of the house it's also an awkward place for a table.

So I built a breakfast bar. There's 2 adults and mini D, so while visually it's not the ideal solution it is an effective practical solution to having somewhere to eat.







The image doesn't show it but there's a small TV above the shelf, so Mrs D can watch Piers Organ while munching her breakfast. That's wired into the ring main in the loft.

The breakfast bar itself uses the same work top as the kitchen, so it all matches.

Next job is to fit all these smart light switches I bought in a whim.


----------



## gbb (27 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Re skimmed the wall after some serious partner pressure !
> View attachment 569577


Did you DIY, have you ever done it before, was it very difficult ?
Many of my walls are plasterboard and over 50 years of being papered, scraped, painted, they're not in brilliant condition and no amount of fine filler makes them look any better.
Something I'd consider but have never touched plaster in my life.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jan 2021)

gbb said:


> Did you DIY, have you ever done it before, was it very difficult ?
> Many of my walls are plasterboard and over 50 years of being papered, scraped, painted, they're not in brilliant condition and no amount of fine filler makes them look any better.
> Something I'd consider but have never touched plaster in my life.


I've worked plastering in the past,still do now sometimes.Ill be honest a lot of the work I'd sometimes do is re skimming someone's attempt 😁 
If I had a few hours to show you,I'm sure you could do it...but word of warning it's not as easy as it looks.Im sure there's plenty of YouTube vids out there.But as the saying goes practice makes perfect.
Any questions though and my advice is free.


----------



## newts (27 Jan 2021)

The household CEO decided that we required a ceiling upgrade as part of the kitchen refurb. 
Patched a water damaged section & 2 skim coats over the Artex after a primer of SBR.


----------



## keithmac (27 Jan 2021)

newts said:


> The household CEO decided that we required a ceiling upgrade as part of the kitchen refurb.
> Patched a water damaged section & 2 skim coats over the Artex after a primer of SBR.
> View attachment 570873
> View attachment 570874



We've got a lump in our ceiling from previous water damage, was going to do the same as you (repair the damaged 1/4 then skim the lot). 

Looks good 👍


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jan 2021)

I've been thinking about clearing the semi-blocked trap on the bathroom basin. I may start on a Risk Assessment policy sometime in the next week. It's going to get messy if I can't buy a bottle of OneShot acid any more without a £39.50 EPP licence from HMG.


----------



## keithmac (28 Jan 2021)

I'd take it all to bits take it outside and pressure wash it. My wife had been using drain cleaner in our kitchen sink regularly (sp?) but if you saw what was in the waste pipe it hadn't made a dent!.


----------



## keithmac (28 Jan 2021)

I've been a House Husband for past 3 weeks and it's been "interesting".

Need to brush up on my cooking skills but nobody has had food poisoning which was my benchmark for success!.

Bought some ladders to sort the guttering but I'm no good with heights so we'll see how that turns out..


----------



## Duc gas (28 Jan 2021)

gbb said:


> Been noticing a drop off in hot water flow or pressure in the kitchen, it's getting quite slow now, time for some investigation last night.
> 50 year old 'open vented ?' system with a hot water tank. It's been on my mind what condition the tank is in, scale deposits etc.
> Tap insert removed, nothing to see there.
> Aerator removed, ditto.
> ...


If you haven’t got any improvement try disconnecting the hot water outlet connection on the top of the hot water cylinder, I used to find lots partially blocked with a hard substance, and we don’t have hard water issues to cause this issue around here. Turn off the cold feed valve to the cylinder first if it’s not jammed and run a hot tap until it stops 👍


----------



## gbb (28 Jan 2021)

Duc gas said:


> If you haven’t got any improvement try disconnecting the hot water outlet connection on the top of the hot water cylinder, I used to find lots partially blocked with a hard substance, and we don’t have hard water issues to cause this issue around here. Turn off the cold feed valve to the cylinder first if it’s not jammed and run a hot tap until it stops 👍


This had been considered and you're right, it can be a primary cause. BUT, in discussion with my son (qualified gas engineer) his first reaction was...'at over 50 years old, good luck getting that off without damaging something'
So i've kinda left it, knowing it could well be responsible. The thought of losing the whole system in winter ...nah.


----------

